

12 paradoxes of graphic design - jsavimbi
http://www.tobiasbergdahl.com/2011/02/12-paradoxes/

======
fpmp
I'm not sure about paradox as it's used here. Maybe Alanis Morissette had a
hand in writing the title, although that would be ironic.

Maybe more accurate would be, "12 Aphorisms of graphic design", even then I
had to use google.

